
Show HN: Hybrid Cloud Networking with WireGuard - trustgrid
https://trustgrid.io/solutions/trustgrid-for-wireguard/
======
trustgrid
Though we've relied on TLS tunnels universally this required a node on each
end of the connection. Great for management and availability, not so great for
ease of use and cost. With Wireguard users can manage their own endpoints and
still expose networks/hosts into our virtual network overlay.

